# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  KOIS BUSINESS CARD (Kerja sama KOIS dg Bank Bukopin)

## TSA

Dear all

Pada saat Kois Merah Putih Kontes di Blok M Plaza yg lalu ..... saya mampir ke both bank Bukopin ...... sama SPG nya yg ramah saya ditawari KOIS BUSINESS CARD ...... ini setara dengan Platinum Credit Card pak ...katanya. Wah boleh juga nich pikir saya, syaratnya apa? ...... gampang pak Photo copy KTP, Copy Credit Card yg sudah dimiliki dan isi formulir ini ......... nanti kalau ada kekurangan persyaratan akan dihubungi katanya ...... 
Kontes selesai dan saya pun lupa kalau pernah ngajuin pembuatan KOIS BUSINESS CARD .... sampai minggu lalu saya ditelp sama cust service Bank Bukopin ..... Pak ini BUSINESS CARD nya sudah jadi .........BUSINESS CARD apa? (lupa ... he he he) ...... KOIS BUSINESS CARD pak ........ oooooooo (bunder he he he) ...... ok langsung kirim aja mbak ... saya tunggu ya .......

nah inilah penampakan dari KOIS BUSINESS CARD tsb


Ayoooooo siapa berminat .........


Tsa

----------


## William Pantoni

Mantaaap....wah makan2 boleh juga nih....kok angka dibelakang nya ditutup...heheheh
Ini baru namanya KoisKichi.......

----------


## TSA

siaaaap om Wil
oh iya..... tambahan info iuran tahunan free ........

tsa

----------


## abiserpong

Mantap Pak Tri ............ selamat menggunakan kartunya ...... cocok sekali untuk Hunting Koi ngisi kolam barunya. 
*Siap sedia untuk diajak, apalagi bila diizinkan menggeseknya di kasir ........ he he.  :Thumb:   :Becky:

----------


## filbert

Benefitnya apa aja ya om kl punya koi-s business card, kl skrg mau apply blh info website atau contact personnya  :: . Thanks ya

----------


## Robby Iwan

Ayoo rame2 memiliki Kois busines card..

 Manfaatnya diantaranya adalah
1. Berlaku sbg kartu anggota Kois
2. Berlaku sebagai kartu kredit
3. Berlaku sebagai kartu diskon dibeberapa tempat, dealer, toko dlsbnya
4. Karena anggota kois maka dapat majalah gratis (setelah bayar iuran yg dipotong langsung dari kredit card)

----------


## iwankptb

Om, saya tertarik nih punya Credit Card tersebut. Ada beberapa pertanyaan yg mungkin berguna bagi yang lain juga.
1. Kalau di kota saya tidak ada Bank Bukopin apakah bisa punya Credit card tersebut. 
2. Pembayaran tagihannya apakah bisa dari ATM Bank lain? Misal : ATM Bersama.
3. Kalau saat ini tdk punya Credit card apakah bisa diterima jadi anggota. Syaratnya apa saja. Apakah bisa dikirim syaratnya lewat pos.
4.Skema pengenaan bunga pinjamannya seperti apa? Apakah sejak transaksi sdh terkena bunga atau sejak keterlambatan. Maklum pernah trauma terkena bunga pinjaman yg besar gara2 telat satu hari bayarnya di Bank lain.
5. Manfaatnya apa saja. Merchant yg terdaftar beri diskon apa saja.

Terima kasih atas informasinya.

----------


## aie

ini gmna cara mendapatkannya ?hanya kerja sama dengan bank bukopin?

----------


## SD4R7O

wah, mantap nih... kartu PLATINUM lo... limitnya pasti luar biasa... apa syaratnya ya? apakah diseluruh bank bukopin bisa dapat? klo sudah punya CC bank bukopin gimana ya.. bisa apply lagi? iuran tahunannya gratis seumur hidup ya?

----------


## Robby Iwan

> wah, mantap nih... kartu PLATINUM lo... limitnya pasti luar biasa... apa syaratnya ya? apakah diseluruh bank bukopin bisa dapat? klo sudah punya CC bank bukopin gimana ya.. bisa apply lagi? iuran tahunannya gratis seumur hidup ya?





> Om, saya tertarik nih punya Credit Card tersebut. Ada beberapa pertanyaan yg mungkin berguna bagi yang lain juga.
> 1. Kalau di kota saya tidak ada Bank Bukopin apakah bisa punya Credit card tersebut. 
> 2. Pembayaran tagihannya apakah bisa dari ATM Bank lain? Misal : ATM Bersama.
> 3. Kalau saat ini tdk punya Credit card apakah bisa diterima jadi anggota. Syaratnya apa saja. Apakah bisa dikirim syaratnya lewat pos.
> 4.Skema pengenaan bunga pinjamannya seperti apa? Apakah sejak transaksi sdh terkena bunga atau sejak keterlambatan. Maklum pernah trauma terkena bunga pinjaman yg besar gara2 telat satu hari bayarnya di Bank lain.
> 5. Manfaatnya apa saja. Merchant yg terdaftar beri diskon apa saja.
> 
> Terima kasih atas informasinya.





> ini gmna cara mendapatkannya ?hanya kerja sama dengan bank bukopin?


Sepengetahuan saya program ini adalah kerjasama KOIs dgn salah satu cabang Bank Bukopin di jabotabek..,yg di luar jakarta bahkan diluar p.jawa tentu bisa utk mendapatkannya selama mengisi formulir aplikasi, 
Simpan dulu prtanyaan anda, mudah2an pihak Sekretariat Kois dapat menjelaskannya nanti disini..

----------


## TSA

> Ayoo rame2 memiliki Kois busines card..
> 
> Manfaatnya diantaranya adalah
> 1. Berlaku sbg kartu anggota Kois
> 2. Berlaku sebagai kartu kredit
> 3. Berlaku sebagai kartu diskon dibeberapa tempat, dealer, toko dlsbnya
> 4. Karena anggota kois maka dapat majalah gratis (setelah bayar iuran yg dipotong langsung dari kredit card)


Terima kasih penjelasannya om Robby. yg jelas manfaatnya banyak sekali ....... ada satu buku berisi manfaat Kois Business Card ini ......sorry belum sempet baca .....

----------


## gerryochiba

Mauuuuu....

----------


## engky

sy juga mau di lombok bisa kah,,,?

----------


## rvidella

kok saya belum dapat baik yang kartu kredit dan merchantnya yah

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Dear All,

Mohon maaf saya belum dapat menjawab semua pertanyaan dengan detil karena kita masih berdiskusi intensif dengan BUKOPIN, tetapi bila ada yang ingin tahu luarnya dari program ini, mungkin bisa mengkases: http://www.koismag.com/Strata%20Baru.html. Juga wawancara Presiden dengan KOI's Magazine

Untuk Joint Merchant Program baru bisa diproses setelah semua pembicaraan tuntas, jadi mohon bersabar ya Do...

----------


## Iori

gw mo bikin neh...what to do ?

Thx

----------


## Koismagazine

> gw mo bikin neh...what to do ?
> 
> Thx


Om Iori,

Untuk mendaftar KOI-S BUSINESS CARD, ada form apply dari Bukopin dan uang pendaftaran yang harus dibayar.
Bapak bisa minta form apply ke [email protected].
Jika bapak belum menjadi member KOI's yang teregistrasi, maka uang pendaftaran sebesar Rp. 300.000, tapi kalau sebelumnya sudah member dan masih aktif, maka sebesar Rp. 150.000
Syarat lain dari Bukopin, yaitu: Potokopi KTP dan Kartu kredit lain

Nanti setelah itu pihak Bukopin yang follow up untuk approval KOI-S BUSINESS CARD nya.
Demikian informasi yang dapat saya berikan. Bila ada yang kurang jelas bisa hubungi telp 021-72792849 atau email [email protected] pada saat jam kerja.

Terima kasih.
Layla

----------


## Joedimas

wah kalo sekarang masih jalan keren ya heheheheheheh
bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## Noki

Masih jalankah kerjasamanya? Menarik sekali nih.

----------


## dTp

apa msh ada diadakan katu ini ??

----------

